

Amateur hour is truly over: RIM delays BB10 to Q1 2013 - reiichiroh
http://business.financialpost.com/2012/06/28/rim-earnings-live-q1-results-to-offer-closer-look-at-embattled-blackberry-maker/

======
reiichiroh
5000 jobs to be slashed, $518 million net loss.

